# Different Guppies Schooling?



## gr7070

Will different types of guppies school together?

I have three Red-Gold Tuxedo Guppies. They are blue on the back half of their bodies.

Will other types of guppies school with these?

Would they be more likely to school together if I got other kinds of tuxedo guppies - the ones with the blue bodies on the back half?


----------



## navigator black

Guppies don't school. They will keep together in loose groups, sometimes, and could not care less about each others' colours. Different colour forms will interbreed freely and hang out quite happily.


----------



## gr7070

Thanks. 

According to the pet store minion guppies school. I'll believe the word on the forum. 

Thanks!


----------



## NeonShark666

All guppies are the same species but are different breds. My guppies don't really school togetther, they each seem to do their own thing. I do have two Flame Males that hang out together. My males seem to be more interested in mating than in schooiing.


----------



## navigator black

Apparently, they are very aware of colour for mate choice. The females will favour certain colours over others, just as female swordtails have been proven to look at the length of the sword when they make decisions. Sometimes, when you look at guppies, you realize mate choice is 90% of what their world revolves around.
But if you ever want to breed them for a colour variety, don't mix them for a moment as they will cross colour varieties in a heartbeat.
I have wild guppies that do move as a group, but their noses are rarely pointed in the same direction - they're a wandering gaggle. The large tailed domestic breeder forms can't swim well enough with all the fin drag to be able to keep a group together in a large tank.


----------



## jrman83

navigator black said:


> ....just as female swordtails have been proven to look at the length of the sword when they make decisions.


 And here I thought that was just a human thing


----------



## Summer

lol ben 

Guppies dont school, but when i had a few inthe beginning they do tend to stick together


----------

